# Where to buy good quality traps?



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Lovebirds got me hooked on HAVING to have this style trap. It just looks like such a nice design... I don't really know much about traps, so maybe I'm being to picky. Anyways, this is what I want...










Renee said her husband made them. (There she goes bragging again about her handy hubby! ) But, I do not have a handy hubby. I do have a builder who would probably build them for me, but since he's not a pigeon person I hate to ask. I don't want him to get it wrong and have to tell him they won't work. He's been SO nice so far about all my little wants/needs.

Does anyone know where I could order a trap like this? Or have a suggestion for something similar?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> Lovebirds got me hooked on HAVING to have this style trap. It just looks like such a nice design... I don't really know much about traps, so maybe I'm being to picky. Anyways, this is what I want...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you can get the plans from Renee and he can make them for you, I think they are nice too.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, yeah! I already passed along her hubby's nest front plans to my builder.  Let's wait and see if she sees this.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Oh, yeah! I already passed along her hubby's nest front plans to my builder.  Let's wait and see if she sees this.


Yes, I saw it.........I THINK Everett has some plans.....I'll go ask him..........the tunnel boxes..that's what they're called, can be purchased from Seigels, but I like I told you in the PM, the ones WE got were so shabbly put together, that Everett had to "work" on them........I'll get back with you. 

Scroll to the bottom of this page, and you'll see them. They were $50 when we bought them and it was like $35 to ship or something like that. Probably even more expensive now. 
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-timers-Accessories.html


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, I think my builder could make the tunnel part and maybe I could just buy the trap part and have him put it on?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Well, I think my builder could make the tunnel part and maybe I could just buy the trap part and have him put it on?


OK. I've got the plans. Let me see if I can load them here. I might have to email them to ya. Hold on.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. I think you should be able to right click these pictures and save them on your computer, make them bigger and print them out.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you! Thank you! Your husband is so good at this stuff. I wish you were closer. I'd send my hubby over for some "handy lessons".


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So, new question! Is it better to buy the bob traps or make them?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> So, new question! Is it better to buy the bob traps or make them?


Well, you almost have to buy the bobs unless you make them from wire clothes hangers or something. But your builder guy can make a frame to hold the bobs very easily.........and you can buy the rod that they hang on at Lowes or Home Depot. I forget what size rod we got. I'll have to ask unless someone else knows.
Actually, we took the bobs off of our trap in the YB loft and Everett made it a drop trap. The birds take to trapping 100% better........for some reason they just don't like the bobs even though they are VERY light weight.........but then, the YB's that used the drop trap as YB's are now in the OB loft and it still has the bobs and they didn't have a problem switching over..........
Here's a video I made of the new drop trap. It's not very good and I don't' know if your builder can see how it's built. I could make another video if you want me to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFfFt-eGp74


Here's some pictures that might help.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, the frame with bobs ordered from foy's or someplace is like $22. I don't know how much shipping is.

What is the advantage of the drop traps vs. the bob traps? Which one would be more squirrel and hawk proof? I've never seen hawks in our neighborhood, yet, but we do have lots of squirrels. 

The drop trap looks like the tunnel thing backwards. I see how you lock it, but how do you seal it up from the cold? I'd love to know the answer to that with the bob trap too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Well, the frame with bobs ordered from foy's or someplace is like $22. I don't know how much shipping is.





moonshadow said:


> What is the advantage of the drop traps vs. the bob traps? Which one would be more squirrel and hawk proof? I've never seen hawks in our neighborhood, yet, but we do have lots of squirrels.


The advantage is with the drop traps, the birds just walk through a hole and drop into the loft. They don't have to push the bobs to go through, which sometimes can cause them to pause and back out of the trap. Neither type is hawk or squirrel proof when they're open. If you watch the video, you can see how the screen can be closed up and NOTHING is going through that. With the bobs, we just run a metal rod through two eyelets to keep the bobs locked down.



moonshadow said:


> The drop trap looks like the tunnel thing backwards. I see how you lock it, but how do you seal it up from the cold? I'd love to know the answer to that with the bob trap too.


You don't have to seal out the cold. That small opening isn't going to make a difference on how cold it is in the loft. However, you could cut a board and place over the holes in the winter time when you're not using the trap. We've done that but I don't worry about it anymore. Course, I don't live in MN either........LOL


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Oops. I was going to go watch the video earlier and forgot. Now that I've watched it... Did the birds get out?? I do LOVE the design and I know my builder make it. Can I race with a trap like that? Or would I need bobs? Also, what is on the outside of it? Looks like you have tunnels on the other side too?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Oops. I was going to go watch the video earlier and forgot. Now that I've watched it... Did the birds get out?? I do LOVE the design and I know my builder make it. Can I race with a trap like that? Or would I need bobs? Also, what is on the outside of it? Looks like you have tunnels on the other side too?


I haven't had a bird get out YET.......I'm still waiting.......LOL
Yes, you can race with it. The tunnel box its self is the same as before. He just took off the bobs and added what you see on the inside. The rest of it didn't change.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmmm... now I can't decide. I think it'd be cheaper for me to buy the bob trap and have him hang that, but...if my birds won't use it then I'm in trouble. What do you think Lovebirds? What would you do? If anyone else has a thought I'd love to hear it too...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Hmmm... now I can't decide. I think it'd be cheaper for me to buy the bob trap and have him hang that, but...if my birds won't use it then I'm in trouble. What do you think Lovebirds? What would you do? If anyone else has a thought I'd love to hear it too...


OH, they'll use it once they get used to it. It's mainly the initial training where they can give you a problem. 
As far as racing........once the birds steps into the trap and on to the pad, they're clocked, whether they actually enter the loft or not. 
I personally just love the drop trap way..........they don't even THINK about going through it.
But I used bobs up until last year and they were just fine. Just depends on how you want to do it. 
Bobs have been around for a LONG time..........LOL


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm checking with our local pigeon supply. If I can buy a bob trap from him without having to pay shipping I think I'll do that. Otherwise, I'll look into my builder doing the drop traps.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

bobs are pretty cheap if you buy them
and shipping is not that much either because they re very light
they have to be light for the birds to want to push them up to get in
I think I paid about 40 bucks give or take for 28 bobs with shipping


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

_UPDATE: Talked with the City Clerk (Special Animal Permit lady) and she said unless my neighbors object that my permit should go through without a hitch!! So good news there!_

Now back to the subject at hand:

Well, I figured if this local guy could get the bobs for me, then I wouldn't need to pay shipping. That'd be great! I guess I could order if I need to, but I'm pretty sure he'll be able to get them. There are a bunch of other things I need too. I've been putting off vaccinating until I knew I was keeping my birds. I figured since they're inside birds they were pretty safe. Anyways, now that I'm keeping them I can stock up on all the good little things I'll need.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> _UPDATE: Talked with the City Clerk (Special Animal Permit lady) and she said unless my neighbors object that my permit should go through without a hitch!! So good news there!_
> 
> Now back to the subject at hand:
> 
> Well, I figured if this local guy could get the bobs for me, then I wouldn't need to pay shipping. That'd be great! I guess I could order if I need to, but I'm pretty sure he'll be able to get them. There are a bunch of other things I need too. I've been putting off vaccinating until I knew I was keeping my birds. I figured since they're inside birds they were pretty safe. Anyways, now that I'm keeping them I can stock up on all the good little things I'll need.


Im very happy for you!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> _UPDATE: Talked with the City Clerk (Special Animal Permit lady) and she said unless my neighbors object that my permit should go through without a hitch!! So good news there!_
> 
> Now back to the subject at hand:
> 
> Well, I figured if this local guy could get the bobs for me, then I wouldn't need to pay shipping. That'd be great! I guess I could order if I need to, but I'm pretty sure he'll be able to get them. There are a bunch of other things I need too. I've been putting off vaccinating until I knew I was keeping my birds. I figured since they're inside birds they were pretty safe. Anyways, now that I'm keeping them I can stock up on all the good little things I'll need.


That's GOOD news...........it will all work out.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi Moonshadow, I am in Wisconsin, if you want some bobs I have some and you can have them for free. I dont use bobs anymore. I have some lose ones and one I bought from Foys.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Where are you in WI?


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

1 hour east of La Crossee. or 1 hour NW of Madison


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Parrisc, not to get off topic, but i used to live in that general area. Are you any were near Richland Center? Dave


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep go there often. I work for Allen Bradley now known as Rockwell Automation.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

We made this easy one 



















more pictures on another web do a search for traps


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love those.


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

*Traps*

Hey, New to the form. I'm slowly getting set up and had some extra time on my hands so I whipped up this sputnik trap. I'm not 100% sure that it's going to work but it's a start I guess. I'm in Nova Scotia and have had birds on and off for 30 years, and finally there is some interest in the sport of racing in the province. Take good care.... Jeff


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

those are so nice! you must have alot of talent and patience.


----------



## lukem (Mar 31, 2009)

i dont n if its any use to you or not but you can get bobs of ebay for 8 pound


----------

